# making keefe



## mesohi (Apr 7, 2006)

can i place my leaves into a grinder with a keefe screen and collect keefe. Or is it going to be mostly leaves?


----------



## bongzilla420 (Apr 7, 2006)

it might work a little but your better off juss useing bud and it aslo depeds on how much crystals are on your bud if i were you i juss would make hash oil it is very simple and very  good!! look in the hash forum to find out how too make it


----------



## mesohi (Apr 7, 2006)

alright thanks


----------



## d_spaniard (Mar 4, 2007)

Is there a cheeper alternative to these bags? is there a cloth that can be bought which holds the same properties?


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2007)

"silk screen" spaniard...
I believe the proper micron sizes are listed HERE
..there's a nice thread titled "Gumby" bubblehash nearby, too..


----------



## d_spaniard (Mar 8, 2007)

I have literally looked all over the net, but i cant find any UK or Worldwide stores that sell silk screens depending on the microns. If anyone knows i would love to know.


----------



## Bojok (Mar 8, 2007)

Here read this link on how to make some good kief........
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6694&highlight=silk+screen


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 10, 2007)

hey, we have tried looking everywhere to find an online retailer of silk screen (hey, some people like making prints on T-shirts!) and there are hardly any around  best to go to an art store to find it


----------



## the_riz (Mar 12, 2007)

gumby bubble hash is great... We cut down one male plant a while back and i decided to give it a go... well it worked great, as soon as we cut down those females well be makin some good stuff.. its not hard either, all you need is a bucket, a blender, a few different sized jam jars and a hoze..


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Take your dry sieve and put it on small peice of parchment paper fold the parchment paper over twice to make a nice "fold" of keif take your iron put it on the lowest setting and sit on the fold for 2-3 min and bam you got sticky dry sieve hash! 55


----------



## ChuckNorris (Apr 4, 2007)

can you make hash with any marijuana leafs? or does it have to be already budding/ male or female?


----------



## Hick (Apr 5, 2007)

the leaves "have" to have trichomes, male or female, budding or vegging.
It is actually the trichomes that you are attempting to seperate and collect.


----------

